# Lawn separation



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

I'm sure this has been discussed... what are the best ways to separate your "shared" lawn from your neighbor? I've thought about installing flower beds or some sort of divider but this stuff drives me nuts. When their grass starts to grow they get the once a week lawn services out to cut. It looks horrid! This is a constant struggle, I've been slammed at work and neglecting the yard. I'm planning a compete strip and replace of the front and back but in the mean time, I'm over this lol.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I would just put a border between the properties. You could use basic edging material or do bricks/concrete if you want something semi-permanent. I have a drainage issue next to one of my neighbors, mostly from their side, and they refuse to fix it. So I might put in a french drain, and instead of covering it with grass, I may opt to just cover the drain in river-rock and leave it exposed as a separator between us.


----------



## Visitor (Jul 23, 2018)

What exactly looks horrid? The fact they maintain (or dont maintain) at a higher HOC?

Personally I think adding beds to delineate a property line doesn't look very good. However there was one member who did a nice paver strip down the property line.


----------



## soonersfan4512 (Jan 21, 2019)

Buy some of those little lawn signs LCN sells.


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

Visitor said:


> What exactly looks horrid? The fact they maintain (or dont maintain) at a higher HOC?
> 
> Personally I think adding beds to delineate a property line doesn't look very good. However there was one member who did a nice paver strip down the property line.


Don't maintain and HOC. the one showing the front sidewalk has everything from weeds Bahia seed stalks and small animals in it lol.

I've thought about doing the French drain idea as well but on the side with the pedestals has buried power lines, the large pedestal is our power feed to our houses and it's buried shallow. I also have fiber and coax shallow there as well. I'd have to have it marked and tagged before I could dig.

Is there some material you Guys have seen that looks good?


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

This random thought came to mind (I kid, I kid) :lol: :


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

One thing I have learned about knucklehead neighbors.

Try and get along with them. You will see them again....

Just sayin'....


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

FlowRider said:


> This random thought came to mind (I kid, I kid) :lol: :


Buhahahah love it


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

FlowRider said:


> One thing I have learned about knucklehead neighbors.
> 
> Try and get along with them. You will see them again....
> 
> Just sayin'....


One neighbor is a snow bird and is gone already. The other is a desert storm vet who was shot through the hip. I've offered to cut both lawns with mine and they both want to do it so they have something to do... but ya see how it looks lol.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

I have a one foot wide concrete curb/strip running down both sides of my property in the front yard. Separates well and give you a straight line but you have to edge it every now and then.


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

MrMeaner said:


> I have a one foot wide concrete curb/strip running down both sides of my property in the front yard. Separates well and give you a straight line but you have to edge it every now and then.


Do you have pictures ? I'd like to see


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I have a similar problem. My next door neighbor never sets foot on his yard, and has the low baller lawn mower crew come in and mow his weeds. His yard is pathetic. I can see dandelions seeds floating into my yard from his, and he over waters to the point that equipment sinks into the mud in the swale between our front yards.

I just try and maintain my lawn to where he looks like a palooka for leaving his the way it is. I can tell it bugs him but he is too goofy to do anything about it. I don't give him grief - he has two autistic sons who are seriously developmentally impaired, so he has his own problems....

I am not putting any border down. It is easy to see the line, and it just shows who cares about their yard and who doesn't. The neighbors all snicker but life goes on.

He can grow weeds with the best of them, though!


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

FlowRider said:


> I have a similar problem. My next door neighbor never sets foot on his yard, and has the low baller lawn mower crew come in and mow his weeds. His yard is pathetic. I can see dandelions seeds floating into my yard from his, and he over waters to the point that equipment sinks into the mud in the swale between our front yards.
> 
> I just try and maintain my lawn to where he looks like a palooka for leaving his the way it is. I can tell it bugs him but he is too goofy to do anything about it. I don't give him grief - he has two autistic sons who are seriously developmentally impaired, so he has his own problems....
> 
> ...


I agree with ya 100%, I'm eventually going to go all Bermuda from st aug. I don't want any take over happening. I bought this house in 2016 and the yard had major fungus and flooding issues. I've been dealing with some stuff with my sons mother this past year so the yard was back burner. But now I can't stand not having a nice yard.

I just didn't know what people did when they share common areas like this.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Here's what I did with my last knucklehead neighbor:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=daYz7MCcEBY


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

FlowRider said:


> Here's what I did with my last knucklehead neighbor:


Wanna come do mine ? Lol looks like curbing.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

You may be building your border in a utility easement....

I would not spend a lot of money to have it all dug up, at will....

I know how to tool cement, though, so mine had a finished edge, and I colored it buff, so it blended into the lawn. You could edge it easily.

It's definitely a man's job, though.

As the old saying goes: "That will put hair on your chest. And if you already have it, it will part it, right down the middle!"

The pink flamingos would be funnier, though!


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

FlowRider said:


> You may be building your border in a utility easement....
> 
> I would not spend a lot of money to have it all dug up, at will....
> 
> ...


All very true. They also placed our irrigation side by side down the property line so I'd have to move that inboard of anything I install. Just sucks any way you look at it lol.


----------



## BadDad (Mar 13, 2019)

I have the same on both sides, very healthy tall weeds. It seems to delineate between the property pretty good as is.

To the guy worried about st aug vrs Bermuda. St aug isn't gonna spread to your yard if you have healthy low cut Bermuda, the oppositite would happen and he will have Bermuda fighting and winning against weeds and st aug in his yard.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

On one side of my house, my neighbor has agreed to let me mow and treat her part of the lawn all the way up to her driveway (about 5 feet). Its common bermuda, and looks decent, but i'm hoping my emerald zoysia will take it over (but I doubt it ever will since bermuda is bermuda). On the other side, the neighbor doesn't take care of his stuff at all, and doesn't want me to do it either. He's got about 3-4 feet between the edge of mine, and his driveway. When I spray Celsius here soon, there will be some "accidental" overspray. Each time I mow, I end up cutting a couple more inches of his weeds. Hoping my grass slowly takes over as well.

Not looking for perfection, just looking for a bit less weeds trying to spread into my stuff.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

robertmehrer said:


> I'm sure this has been discussed... what are the best ways to separate your "shared" lawn from your neighbor? I've thought about installing flower beds or some sort of divider but this stuff drives me nuts. When their grass starts to grow they get the once a week lawn services out to cut. It looks horrid! This is a constant struggle, I've been slammed at work and neglecting the yard. I'm planning a compete strip and replace of the front and back but in the mean time, I'm over this lol.


Some advice I learned long ago.

You are only in control of yourself and your actions. You cannot control the acts and thoughts of others. Thinking you can is a form of insanity.

Most people don't give a crap about their lawns or their landscaping.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Plant ajuga to cover your side yard. It will quickly cover his side yard (and probably half the rest of the neighborhood) too. No more mowing the side yard. Problem solved.


----------



## ErosionWizard (Apr 7, 2019)

Lol. I was just think of this same thing but all the way up to my fence. The rose bush in the pic is the next door neighbors. I just cut it back because it was starting to cover my bottlebrush. I kind of only did the bottom part. There is still a lot of that rose on my side. I do not want to be picky, although I wish that bush and all the trash under it were cleaned up.


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

BadDad said:


> I have the same on both sides, very healthy tall weeds. It seems to delineate between the property pretty good as is.
> 
> To the guy worried about st aug vrs Bermuda. St aug isn't gonna spread to your yard if you have healthy low cut Bermuda, the oppositite would happen and he will have Bermuda fighting and winning against weeds and st aug in his yard.


Kinda my thought process. I honestly didn't want to creep in to their yards... when I fert and spray you can see bleed over in to their yards lol and how horribly maintained theirs is. I get their limitations and not looking to cause issue but delineate and keep clean so I don't encroach on them.


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

ErosionWizard said:


> Lol. I was just think of this same thing but all the way up to my fence. The rose bush in the pic is the next door neighbors. I just cut it back because it was starting to cover my bottlebrush. I kind of only did the bottom part. There is still a lot of that rose on my side. I do not want to be picky, although I wish that bush and all the trash under it were cleaned up.


Holy crap I'd spray the crap out of that and kill it off by accident lol


----------



## ErosionWizard (Apr 7, 2019)

@robertmehrer I was hopeful that the pow mow would kill it off last year. No such luck. White powder all over that huge rose, but it has not died. I'm pretty sure they would know it was me if it died.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

Wfrobinette said:


> Some advice I learned long ago.
> 
> You are only in control of yourself and your actions. You cannot control the acts and thoughts of others. Thinking you can is a form of insanity.
> 
> Most people don't give a crap about their lawns or their landscaping.


I agree. My neighbors don't put near the effort into their yards as I do, and honestly, I've just come to live with it. The only time it bothers me is like today, when I watched the one neighbor's crew blow clippings all into my yard from their zero turns... I went out while they were still there and blew it all back.

At the end of the day, like it was mentioned before, the line you create by taking good care of it (domination line) is all you really need for separation.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

IMO, nothing looks better or works better than flush stone or pavers like @Iriasj2009 does here. No weeding, no fuss, and mostly out of sight.


----------

